# Husband kissed Friend



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone I dont know if you all remember me! BUT I just wanted to tell you all that all in all things are better now. It was a process but I think that Finally I am moving forward in our relationship. I was completely devestated at first. But all in all its really ok and what he did is really not OK but minor to what it coulda been. I did have a bit of emotional affair if thats what you can call it just spoke with a guy at work we told each other that we liked each other. And basically we would have sex with each other if I wasnt marrie? I dont know if this is as bad as what he did but I did STOP.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't believe it. You're hopeless


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Two wrongs don't make a right, but I am glad you ended it before it became a full blown affair. I think some believe revenge is a good "payback" when actually you are doing the exact same thing as the cheater. I hope you don't "go there." It really won't solve anything. JMO


sunflower said:


> Hey everyone I dont know if you all remember me! BUT I just wanted to tell you all that all in all things are better now. It was a process but I think that Finally I am moving forward in our relationship. I was completely devestated at first. But all in all its really ok and what he did is really not OK but minor to what it coulda been. I did have a bit of emotional affair if thats what you can call it just spoke with a guy at work we told each other that we liked each other. And basically we would have sex with each other if I wasnt marrie? I dont know if this is as bad as what he did but I did STOP.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Ah ha....



Initfortheduration said:


> I can't believe it. You're hopeless


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I wouldnt say that I am hopeless I am over it. Its just really hard. I dont know if I know what I want right now? Like that night we were hanging around the friend or sorry old friend cause they live by us and they stopped by. and my husband changed into this completly differant man and was just amazingly disrespectful to me and I dont want that. I dont want them back into my life I just want them to go AWAY! but they wont. and thats reallllly frustrating to me.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Well why did they stop over? were they invited? what happened? 

Above poster asked...was it revenge? answer that please.


----------



## mea_3 (Sep 13, 2009)

sunflower said:


> Hey everyone I dont know if you all remember me! BUT I just wanted to tell you all that all in all things are better now. It was a process but I think that Finally I am moving forward in our relationship. I was completely devestated at first. But all in all its really ok and what he did is really not OK but minor to what it coulda been. I did have a bit of emotional affair if thats what you can call it just spoke with a guy at work we told each other that we liked each other. *And basically we would have sex with each other if I wasnt marrie? I dont know if this is as bad as what he did but I did STOP.*




Your joking right? Of course this is a BAD idea! Your a married woman. If you plan to run around behind your H's back than at least divorce him first. Sheesh.


----------

